# Yup, i like football!



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Nov 2, 2007)

One of my prise posesions right here! I am a MN Vikings fan and i got this a long time ago. Anyone that knows the history of football will know who the purple people eaters were, arguably the best defence ever to play the game.







Whos your team? have any memorablilia? show it if you do!


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 3, 2007)

I like football when I have time to watch it, problem is finding the time. :roll:


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 3, 2007)

adrian peteson baby my team ou stomped texas a&m


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 3, 2007)

You bet they did, I did not see it but I heard it was a great game.


----------



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Nov 4, 2007)

Peterson is just outstanding, that and the def. is the only thing going for my team right about now lol, i am just counting the yards Peterson gets each game.

My college team is KU and i must say im proud of them so far this year 8) .


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 15, 2007)

too bad he got hurt im a okla sooners fan you guys got a gem how bout that single game rushing record man is a beast


----------



## Sammy (Nov 16, 2007)

Great shirt!! Page, Eller, Marshall, Larsen and Sutherland. Fran, Sammy, Ahmad and Chuck.....I was a HUGE Vikings fan prior to the mid 1980's. Yes even during the Tommy Kramer years.

Then the Colts came to town 1984 and slowly won me over. Been a die hard Colts fan since.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 17, 2007)

Let's go EAGLES!!! Good and Bad I am still rootin.


----------

